# Moots Factory Tour



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Sneak Peak: Moots Factory Tour | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos


Comment on that article please. Long live Moots!!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Full article is now here:

Factory Tour: Moots


----------

